# 2012 Cruze Manual Transmission Issue



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...one or both cables? Item #1 in this exploded illustration: http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1003291P04-011.JPG


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think vibration through the shift knob is kind of normal. I feel it fairly strongly in my LS if I rest my hand on the knob. Of course the owner's manual says not to do that and I try to keep my hand off the knob unless I'm actually in the process of shifting.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

mine has done that in fourth gear since new. I never brought it the dealers attention yet.


----------



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply about the shift cable 70AARCUDA. The dealer replaced one of those today and it was still responding
the same way. I left it with them...possibly the other cable on it was bad or they did not adjust it correctly. My question is why would
that cable just affect 1 gear and not the others?

Thank you Dale_K for your response as well. I have been driving manual transmission GM vehicles for the past 20 
years and this one Ihave never felt before. I realize there is some give in the stick, but I can watch the stick jump 
around even with no hand on it. I would expect this from a higher mileage vehicle if you always leaned on the shift 
lever while driving.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have this as well in my 2011 LS. The intermittent vibration in 4th happens usually when I don't rev-match the best. I guess I assumed it was user induced with the synchro's responding to the variation in the engine and transmission rev's. Once in 5th or 3rd I have no vibration.


----------



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

To my knowledge they have only replaced one at this point.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Like Cruzeman said I believe it's a quirk of all Cruzes with MT. My 2012 Eco does the same, especially if lugging the engine. Me personally it's a none issue as I don't rest my hand on the lever while driving and I pay more attention to the road and my driving to notice it enough to bring it into the dealer.


----------



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

I understand that quirks exist in vehicles, but when your shift lever vibrates in 1 gear out of 6 it leads me to believe that
there is a problem. I don't drive one way in 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th and 6th and differently in 4th. It's obvious that some people
on this forum are trying to help and the others belong on Facebook (hint hint FatKidsCruze from Fredricksburg,VA and Cruzeman from Jersey)


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I simply gave my opinion as others have. I've helped numerous others out as has Cruzeman. Not every little issue is your car being broke, if you really want help take it into the dealer who is certified to work on our cars and let them tell you the problem.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have tried to help as many people as i can on this forum. I have become bitter towards the cruze lately but still try to help when I can on here. I am currently starting the process for the lemon law now.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I have the same issue but i don't think its nothing serious most people in these forum have the same vibration but I just got use to it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine does the same thing. It's not that noticeable now that the car has more miles on it.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

What RPM is it happening at?


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I posted a very similar issue. 2012 ECO, AT, 3k miles, only in second gear while accelerating but not hard acceleration. Very pronounced vibration, again only in 2nd. Even my hands vibrate on the steering wheel so I can show my passenger that it's vibrating. I just wonder if it's bad enuf to take in?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

If it bothers you, take it in.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

You should not be resting your hand on the shifter. It should only be on it to shift. Now if the shifter is audibly vibrating between shifts, you might have a problem.

Also RPM is a factor. If you're in any gear(especially at lower(numerically higher) gears) at to low an RPM and you're giving it too much throttle, you're lugging the engine which will cause vibration.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JeffBazell said:


> I posted a very similar issue. 2012 ECO, AT, 3k miles, only in second gear while accelerating but not hard acceleration. Very pronounced vibration, again only in 2nd. Even my hands vibrate on the steering wheel so I can show my passenger that it's vibrating. I just wonder if it's bad enuf to take in?




JeffBazell,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get your vehicle properly diagnosed for you. Please keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

mine does it to i took it in its not even a week old they said it is a problem and are gonna change the transmission. also told they are coming out with another one in sept, dont know if its gonna be a recall or not i assume its gonna end up being a recall. they told me if it keeps doing it lemon law would come into affect and i would gte a new car and also if they end up recalling the transmisson after i get the new one i still get the new one. this is something yall should probably take in looks like its serious enough for tech support or whatever they call when they have problems to tell them to replace the whole transmission. they say it happens in about 10% of them


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Eeeenteresting. I reported this to my dealer a week after I bought mine and the response was "You're lugging the engine." May have to poke Chevy again about the case I opened with them after I got the brush-off.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

dont give up cause the more people push them the more chance they are gonna have to recall it


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Eeeenteresting. I reported this to my dealer a week after I bought mine and the response was "You're lugging the engine." May have to poke Chevy again about the case I opened with them after I got the brush-off.




coinneach,
If you are still experiencing issues with your transmission I would suggest that you take your vehicle back into the dealer to have them look at it again. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

bjballar41 said:


> mine does it to i took it in its not even a week old they said it is a problem and are gonna change the transmission. also told they are coming out with another one in sept, dont know if its gonna be a recall or not i assume its gonna end up being a recall. they told me if it keeps doing it lemon law would come into affect and i would gte a new car and also if they end up recalling the transmisson after i get the new one i still get the new one. this is something yall should probably take in looks like its serious enough for tech support or whatever they call when they have problems to tell them to replace the whole transmission. they say it happens in about 10% of them


I don't suppose they gave you a TSB number? If they did, that'll help the rest of us a lot.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

what a tsb number? i dont think they did i had to have the gf pick the car up for me that day so i didnt get to talk to them but over the phone.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Technical Service Bulletin. They're articles that tell dealers about specific known problems and how to address them.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

no i didnt i go back to the dealer later this week ill ask my buddy who works there if he can get it for me ill let u know what i find out


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

talked to one of the guys at the shop i know and he said they hadnt gotten the bulletin yet but when they did he would let me know he said they had talked to one of the service tech guys from main office and they had told them they are getting a whole redesigned transmission.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bjballar41 said:


> talked to one of the guys at the shop i know and he said they hadnt gotten the bulletin yet but when they did he would let me know he said they had talked to one of the service tech guys from main office and they had told them they are getting a whole redesigned transmission.


Funny...there's no TSB yet there's a "redesigned" transmission? Obviously they found a problem if it had to be redesigned.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd expect this to be caused by one badly formed gear. Why the whole thing?


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

the way he said sounds like they are working on a redesign and havent released it yet. i was reading somewhere else on here that someone had the same problem and someone mentioned it was caused by the engine or something idk. im kinda hoping this dont fix it so i can just get a whole new car gonna get white and make them add fog lights hopefully.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...a search of the web for M32 *manual* transmission reveals that some UK websites indicate there's a problem with wearing/failing of caged bearings under high-speed applications:

http://www.diagnostics.org.uk/2010/01/m32-6-speed-manual-transmission-1-9-cdti-vxr/


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

well got the new trans in still does it some about how it was and looks like it will get worse with time so taking it back tomorrow.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

so i got a new trans cant remember if i posted that or not this one still has a slight shake in 4th but also has like a pop before it actually goes into 2nd and 3rd. they said that was normal on almost all of them and that the fix that is coming for it is suppose to fix it. its so annoying that im almost ready to tell them to give me my money back. they said that i could wait till the fix comes out and if its still there they would get me a new car, i could go ahead and get a new car but im not even sure i want another cruze cause of the issues with the transmission the whole reason i got a manual is cause i heard all the problems was with autos. they also said i could get another car but i would owe the difference. i really like the equinoxs but im not sure which one i should do does anyone else have these issues. im not bashing the dealer at all they have been great to work with so far just hope i can get it fixed or get a new one.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

come on guys does anyones pop going into second and third?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

bjballar41 said:


> come on guys does anyones pop going into second and third?


No, trans shifts smoothly into all gears. 

I do get the 4th gear vibration the OP described. It has nothing to do with lugging the engine. The shifter has a very noticeable vibration only in 4th gear. It has gotten better with more drive time. From 500-2000 miles it was concerning. At 5K miles now and i barely notice it.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

ok going in tomorrow and getting rid of this drove an eco version and no popping or shaking.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> ok going in tomorrow and getting rid of this drove an eco version and no popping or shaking.




bjballar41,
I completely understand your frustration with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## PureEnergi (Aug 22, 2012)

*manual transmission issues*

My cruze has about 5700 miles on it .. took it in for tranny issues. when putting car in 1st gear it will CLUNK hard. like a synchro is cracked or broken. will also clunk when downshifting into 3rd. dealer had it for a week. Gm called and asked if we were depressing clutch fully.. LOL for real? 

Problem has grown steadily worse since we have leased the car. huge amount of slop in gearcase. feels like the intermediate shaft wants to leave the case. Even the tech heard the noise and said the same thing i did.. "ooooh sounds like something is broken in there" yet they keep the car a week and hand it back having done NOTHING. Weight here is not on dealer its on GM. last words from GM and dealer?? drive it till it breaks... i am somehow at a loss on understanding that concept. :uhh:

when sitting in driveway and shifting into 1st gear the car will clunk loudly and move the front tires as it clunks (with clutch depressed!!!!) VERY audible. unmistakable!

I have rebuilt several manual transmissions in my day and id bet anything i have that this trans in my cruze will soon blow up. 

I have an old daytona shelby (a568 5 speed with 98k on it that makes less noise.. (and i have repeatedly flogged the dodge at the track under 20-25 psi of boost for years and dodge makes a NOISY trans!)

Im thinking safety is now compromised in this vehicle. Am looking at my legal options... which i feel is a sad thing to have to do on a brand new car. last GM product ill ever buy that doesnt spin an LS!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PureEnergi said:


> My cruze has about 5700 miles on it .. took it in for tranny issues. when putting car in 1st gear it will CLUNK hard. like a synchro is cracked or broken. will also clunk when downshifting into 3rd. dealer had it for a week. Gm called and asked if we were depressing clutch fully.. LOL for real?
> 
> Problem has grown steadily worse since we have leased the car. huge amount of slop in gearcase. feels like the intermediate shaft wants to leave the case. Even the tech heard the noise and said the same thing i did.. "ooooh sounds like something is broken in there" yet they keep the car a week and hand it back having done NOTHING. Weight here is not on dealer its on GM. last words from GM and dealer?? drive it till it breaks... i am somehow at a loss on understanding that concept. :uhh:
> 
> ...



PureEnergi,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand that this is frustrating to deal with. I would like to look into this further for you and open a service request. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## PureEnergi (Aug 22, 2012)

GM provided new transmission. they wouldnt tell me what was wrong with it. i suspect input shaft issues. anyway it took three different dealerships to finally get one that would realize the problem.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

PureEnergi said:


> GM provided new transmission. they wouldnt tell me what was wrong with it. i suspect input shaft issues. anyway it took three different dealerships to finally get one that would realize the problem.


Well done! Glad they were able to take care of the issue for you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

PureEnergi said:


> GM provided new transmission. they wouldnt tell me what was wrong with it. i suspect input shaft issues. anyway it took three different dealerships to finally get one that would realize the problem.


The fact that it took three dealerships is a perfect example of GM's problems with their dealerships. I'm glad you finally found a dealership with a good service department.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PureEnergi said:


> GM provided new transmission. they wouldnt tell me what was wrong with it. i suspect input shaft issues. anyway it took three different dealerships to finally get one that would realize the problem.


PureEnergi,
Thank you for the update! I am very happy to hear that you are getting this issue resolved! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## PureEnergi (Aug 22, 2012)

10k on replaced transmission it is acting the same way that caused the first one to be replaced. this 6mt is JUNK.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm still waiting on Chevrolet to send me my paperwork stating my transmission is no longer covered under warranty maybe Stacy can look it up for me to make sure I heard the customer resolvment lady right when she told me that over two months ago.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> ok going in tomorrow and getting rid of this drove an eco version and no popping or shaking.


I have a 2012 eco 6mt the vibration was there until they replaced my shifter shifter cable but shifting it still fellas like crap.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm still waiting on Chevrolet to send me my paperwork stating my transmission is no longer covered under warranty maybe Stacy can look it up for me to make sure I heard the customer resolvment lady right when she told me that over two months ago.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


H3LLON3ARTH,
I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> H3LLON3ARTH,
> I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to your response.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Pm sent

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

PureEnergi said:


> 10k on replaced transmission it is acting the same way that caused the first one to be replaced. this 6mt is JUNK.


I would hazard it's not the transmission causing the problem then. The transmission is the victim in this case of a different issue.


----------



## mbilby (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze that I purchased on July 10th. I drive 120 miles a day. I got to 30,000 miles and the car started making a whining noise. I took to my dealer and they kept working it until they figured out that the 6 spd manual transmission was making the noise. When they removed it they told me metal pieces fell out of it. They ordered a new transmission for my car. A week and a half later they still have not received the transmission.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mbilby said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze that I purchased on July 10th. I drive 120 miles a day. I got to 30,000 miles and the car started making a whining noise. I took to my dealer and they kept working it until they figured out that the 6 spd manual transmission was making the noise. When they removed it they told me metal pieces fell out of it. They ordered a new transmission for my car. A week and a half later they still have not received the transmission.


mbilby,

I am sorry to hear your part has not been delivered to the dealership yet. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, address, mileage, phone number, and the name of the GM dealership you are working with in regards to this concern, so I can look into this further? I look forward to hearing from you.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

